# Wooden Air Engine



## robwilk (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seen this on YouTube I thought it was very good never seen one made of wood before.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngb4SYR74m4[/ame]

Rob.......


----------



## robwilk (Mar 20, 2011)

Also this. I think this guy is a genius he must have hours of time in this machine .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNipg3AVCG4&feature=related[/ame]

Rob.......


----------



## crueby (Mar 20, 2011)

I made a wobbler engine years ago from plans (from a magazine, on web? forget the source). It looks like a humongous version of a Tiny. Works pretty well, though in the summer when it is humid it jams up...


----------



## imagineering (Mar 20, 2011)

robwilk  said:
			
		

> Also this. I think this guy is a genius he must have hours of time in this machine .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNipg3AVCG4&feature=related
> 
> Rob.......



Thanks for this Rob, I just spent an hour on his YouTube account - fascinating.
Your Karma just went up by one point 

Murray.


----------

